# Fish House Accident in MN



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

Received these in an email, supposedly a young girl driving 77MPH rear ended the trailer that was doing 35MPH. Near Frazee, MN. No injuries.

Nice work.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I am surprised there isn't more damage to the vehicles. The girl got pretty lucky that she wasn't hurt.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Surprised the driver of the pickup didn't croak from a heart attack.


----------



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice to see that nobody was hurt, that is for sure.

I wonder if there was a cell phone involved??


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I actually saw this on the news last year or year before. On HWY 10 I thought it was on the West side of Detroit Lakes.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> I actually saw this on the news last year or year before


Pic says 2004....must have dial up.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

dosch said:


> > I actually saw this on the news last year or year before
> 
> 
> Pic says 2004....must have dial up.


Or I am getting older and forgetful! Has it really been that long ago? Guess my AOL 3.0 is a little out dated huhh?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Does anyone else see a lack of lighting on the trailer? I know it woulden't be DOT, but who knows. Maybe they got pulled in with the car. Just throwing that out there. :-?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I hear the dukes of hazzard theme song..and the general lee horn.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is nuts.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I've seen this picture a few years ago but it still is an amazing picture.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Does anyone else see a lack of lighting on the trailer? I know it woulden't be DOT, but who knows. Maybe they got pulled in with the car. Just throwing that out there. :-?


I am going to assume the lights were towards the bottom of the trailer that got smashed. But some how I doubt lights would have helped a young girl driving, texting, putting on make-up and finding a new song on her IPOD see a 8' wide trailer in the middle of the road, but who's profiling here?

Glad no one was hurt as well.


----------

